# Jbw is a ridiculous cope I mean if we apply the black pill consistently it turns out to be a ridiclous cope



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

1 Women are attracted to more dimorphic faces with very masculine features or pretty boys with still masculine features this is true for all cultures BTW cross culturally these traits are always seen as attractive.

1 prominent cheek bones.

2 A tall lower 3rd.

3 A tall masculine chin.

4 Hallow cheeks.

5 A pointed medial canthus.

6 A tall brow ridge that is low set.

2 If women select based of these traits and nearly 99 percent of any population lacks these kinda of traits why would they then forget all of these traits to go for white men ? Like this shit is ridiculous.

3 What you see below is the objective classifiers for objective beauty women like the left dude for short term flings women like the right dude for long term relationships but these are both extremes and there both attractive women like the right pretty boy look it's not ugly he's still handsome cause he shows some dimorphism. So if these are the objective classifiers for beauty plus symmetry and proportion and averageness why do we then go around and say whites are better ?

You can't seriously tell whites have more dimorphism like fuck off with that kind of an argument dimorphism is more related to sexual selection which is present in every population so again i ask you what makes whites different @goat2x @toolateforme


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 30, 2020)

Dn;rd JBW works and i'm going to inflitrate India.. FEAR me OP 🧟‍♂️👻



Spoiler: Shocker


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 30, 2020)

Whites do have more dimorphism


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Whites do have more dimorphism




In what way cause no study i've read says that


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Dnrd JBW works and i'm going to inflitrate India.. FEAR me OP 🧟‍♂️




I live in the west even if you were fucking my own race i really don't care


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> In what way cause no study i've read says that


Blue eyes, green eyes, white skin are way more attractive than the skin of blacks: shitskin. 

They're taller on average

They have better jawlines, better eye area and better nose on average


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Blue eyes, green eyes, white skin are way more attractive than the skin of blacks: shitskin.
> 
> They're taller on average
> 
> They have better jawlines, better eye area and better nose on average




Dark skin is actually better imo at-least melanated skin is depends on the context and the environment darker skin is better for survival in most places of the earth.

As for height the UK US and average is 5 9 the average asian is 5 6 not that big of a difference and the difference is realted to the place they evolved under never the less east asian males are more tall than east asian women plus native american males are like 6 foot in the wild that was down to the climate.

Green eyes is not dimorphic both males and females have it hence why it's not realted to dimorphism so any attraction that comes for it doesn't reflect actual beauty.

Also asians have better jaw's IMO they have more robust mandibles though tbf european jaws are more angular but you don't get the typical robust ness you get with asian's they have almost a natural chin wing to there jaws there only failos is I guess western media.

As for noses not related to dimorphism.

Everything you said with the exception of height is not connected to dimorphism and hence not connected to looks


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 30, 2020)

Your forgetting coloring is a huge aspect on attraction


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Your forgetting coloring is a huge aspect on attraction




Nah it never came up in my reaserach


----------



## RoundHouse (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Dn;rd JBW works and i'm going to inflitrate India.. FEAR me OP 🧟‍♂️👻
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also 1 last point since your willing to fuck another race you have no problem with me fucking white women right ? I do it as a point of reference to see if your a hypocrite or not


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 30, 2020)

*Whiter, golden, & rosier (ie. Caucasian) skin is seen as healthier and more attractive*
Scientific research demonstrates the global preference for whiter skin and "white standard" of beauty by which all races are judged is likely biological.

To remove racial bias from the equation, researchers asked Caucasian participants to change the skin color of Caucasian male and female faces on a computer screen to make them look as healthy as possible. The participants overwhelmingly increased the rosiness, yellowness and brightness of the subjects' skin. Past research from the same team showed this same preference in other races as well, where South Africans also tended to judge rosier faces as healthier.

A combination of bright, rosy, and golden skin is suggested to represent an objective biological indicator of health, even though a weak one. This is likely ingrained in the human species from an evolutionary perspective, as the same preference has been observed in nonhuman animals.

*Quotes:*


_Stephen and his colleagues asked 54 Caucasian participants to change the skin color of about 50 male and female faces on a computer screen to make them look as healthy as possible. Hands down, the participants tended to increase the rosiness, yellowness and brightness of the skin._
_Participants increased skin redness, providing additional support for previous findings that skin blood color enhances the healthy appearance of faces. Participants also increased skin yellowness and lightness, suggesting a role for high carotenoid and low melanin coloration in the healthy appearance of faces. The color preferences described here resemble the red and yellow color cues to health displayed by many species of nonhuman animals._
_The results would likely hold for other ethnicities as well. For instance, past research has shown black South Africans tend to judge rosier faces as healthier. And forthcoming research suggests the same may hold for yellowness and lightness of facial skin._
_Effectively health and attractiveness are pretty much the same thing._
*References:*


Stephen ID, Law Smith MJ, Stirrat MR, Perrett DI. 2009. _Facial Skin Coloration Affects Perceived Health of Human Faces._ Int J Primatol. 30(6): 845-857.
Bryner J. 2009. _Attractiveness Based Partly on Skin Color._ LiveScience


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> View attachment 771751




Yeah nigga i did


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> *Whiter, golden, & rosier (ie. Caucasian) skin is seen as healthier and more attractive*
> Scientific research demonstrates the global preference for whiter skin and "white standard" of beauty by which all races are judged is likely biological.
> 
> To remove racial bias from the equation, researchers asked Caucasian participants to change the skin color of Caucasian male and female faces on a computer screen to make them look as healthy as possible. The participants overwhelmingly increased the rosiness, yellowness and brightness of the subjects' skin. Past research from the same team showed this same preference in other races as well, where South Africans also tended to judge rosier faces as healthier.
> ...




If it's not a metaanalysis don't post


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> If it's not a metaanalysis don't post



You got me on that one, ngl, mirin iq


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

You still dont understand. Being white is a requirement everything else does not matter unless your white. White women will never date Asian men even if the white guys available are ugly af by white standards. Call it racist no one cares that is what white women will do. It has been proven many times that white women are seen as the most attractive by all races and that white women are also the least likely to date outside their own race. If they do it is almost exclusively blacks never Asians.
Studies like this one





SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals


Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




journals.sagepub.com




white women seen as most attractive by all races but (as proven by countless other studies) not willing to date men from other races themselves


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> You still dont understand. Being white is a requirement everything else does not matter unless your white. White women will never date Asian men even if the white guys available are ugly af by white standards. Call it racist no one cares that is what white women will do. It has been proven many times that white women are seen as the most attractive by all races and that white women are also the least likely to date outside their own race. If they do it is almost exclusively blacks never Asians.




DNR if not a study stfu


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Oct 30, 2020)

White skin is not always attractive. Pale skin is bad.


----------



## loksr (Oct 30, 2020)

Jbw works based on status or the assumption of status, especially in Asia.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> You still dont understand. Being white is a requirement everything else does not matter unless your white. White women will never date Asian men even if the white guys available are ugly af by white standards. Call it racist no one cares that is what white women will do. It has been proven many times that white women are seen as the most attractive by all races and that white women are also the least likely to date outside their own race. If they do it is almost exclusively blacks never Asians.



Meanwhile I seen plenty of white people dating asians etc.... You are delusional if you think there is some kind of race law. People have their own personal fetishes and they can wary..


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

loksr said:


> Jbw works based on status or the assumption of status, especially in Asia.




For status but i'm trying to reduce down any biases this is the critism looks always gets cause people say it's culturally depdendent


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 30, 2020)

Just be gl white. 
Whites look the most defined and pretty on average with high but not highest dimorphism. 
Also whites have high but not highest iq and are tall with big penises. 

Being white is like the optimal state of being for a human. 

But still lots of whites are subhuman no getting around that.


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Dark skin is actually better imo at-least melanated skin is depends on the context and the environment darker skin is better for survival in most places of the earth.
> 
> As for height the UK US and average is 5 9 the average asian is 5 6 not that big of a difference and the difference is realted to the place they evolved under never the less east asian males are more tall than east asian women plus native american males are like 6 foot in the wild that was down to the climate.
> 
> ...


All of the world except indians, melanesians/aboriginals and sub saharan africans have lightish skin tone and the earth is having less sun cover as we progress into this century so lighter skin is not environmentally bad. Meds have high levels of skin cancer too, so it isn't a good protection.

The average for young white males in the US/UK is 5'11
Only northern native americans were quite tall

Asian jaws are usually large but short, round and with a very small chin

Noses are related to dimorphism, males have higher bridged more beakish noses


----------



## loksr (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> For status but i'm trying to reduce down any biases this is the critism looks always gets cause people say it's culturally depdendent


Most people of any race are subhuman
The only race that I can say REALLY has it tough in my experience are Indians, I’ve known too many girls who just shit on indians out of nowhere it’s ridiculous. So that’s the one race I feel bad for.

but even still an indian chad is going to get girls, and it’s extreme fantasyland cope for anyone to think otherwise. (I would imagine anybody saying that is an Indian who really wants to see himself as a chad but he has to explain why he doesn’t get girls)


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Dark skin is actually better imo at-least melanated skin is depends on the context and the environment darker skin is better for survival in most places of the earth.


- Dark skin as in golden skin is ideal, which apparently barely anyone has.

That still doesn't disprove JBW cause even with white skin color, blacks and shitniks don't have the same facial features as white men. There are north indian exception but they are too dark anyways, and don't look like aryans (recessed orbital floor, lower prenatal T, bug eyes, etc..).




reptiles said:


> As for height the UK US and average is 5 9 the average asian is 5 6 not that big of a difference and the difference is realted to the place they evolved under never the less east asian males are more tall than east asian women plus native american males are like 6 foot in the wild that was down to the climate.


- The most tallest men are dutch people, dinaric alphs people, and from blacks, only indigenous african blacks. Which tells us that white people are the tallest (shocker i know).




reptiles said:


> Green eyes is not dimorphic both males and females have it hence why it's not realted to dimorphism so any attraction that comes for it doesn't reflect actual beauty.



Green and blue eye color are more desirable and eye color has nothing to do with dimorphism (JFL).






> Also asians have better jaw's IMO they have more robust mandibles though tbf european jaws are more angular but you don't get the typical robust ness you get with asian's they have almost a natural chin wing to there jaws there only failos is I guess western media.




That's a misc myth, every asian has long recessed mid-face, and for the sake of argument if you point out asian exception, an average white will still mog the shit out of him because of the eye area that looks approachable and desired.





*I think i've destroyed your thread with some facts here and there.. You can either naively follow fake studies made by semen guzzling curries, or accept the truth and move on.*​


----------



## loksr (Oct 30, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> All of the world except indians, melanesians/aboriginals and sub saharan africans have lightish skin tone and the earth is having less sun cover as we progress into this century so lighter skin is not environmentally bad. Meds have high levels of skin cancer too, so it isn't a good protection.
> 
> The average for young white males in the US/UK is 5'11
> Only northern native americans were quite tall
> ...


You’re gonna have to source that us/uk white male average is 5’11 claim. I’ve seen no real evidence, anecdotal in my own experiences or otherwise, that zoomers are getting taller. From what I see the average is still very much 5’9”-5’10” here. I do see a lot of people at those heights CLAIMING 6’ though.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

And a lot of the features people universally consider the most attractive are most common in white people. They have different (and superior) orbital anatomy for instance and differently shaped bones/features across the entire face. You dont understand it is not just your shitty low class skin color but also your inferior phenotypes that are nowhere near as attractive as Hollywood phenotypes such as North Atlantids which are EXCLUSIVELY WHITE.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> You still dont understand. Being white is a requirement everything else does not matter unless your white. White women will never date Asian men even if the white guys available are ugly af by white standards. Call it racist no one cares that is what white women will do. It has been proven many times that white women are seen as the most attractive by all races and that white women are also the least likely to date outside their own race. If they do it is almost exclusively blacks never Asians.
> Studies like this one
> 
> 
> ...


Cope in Europe all the blonde foids get stolen by deathnic arab refugees


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> And a lot of the features people universally consider the most attractive are most common in white people. They have different (and superior) orbital anatomy for instance and differently shaped bones/features across the entire face. You dont understand it is not just your shitty low class skin color but also your inferior phenotypes that are nowhere near as attractive as Hollywood phenotypes such as North Atlantids which are EXCLUSIVELY WHITE.




Mu-h north atlantids literally keep coping


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

bertcel said:


> Cope in Europe all the blonde foids get stolen by deathnic arab refugees


Cope this never happens Im European myself and good looking white women ONLY date white men. The more upper class and good looking she is the less likely she is to be in an interracial relationship. And if she is (I see this maybe 1 in 1000 white women) the guy is an attractive black or med guy NEVER ARAB OR ASIAN NEVER NEVER NEVER IT DOES NOT HAPPEN YES THAT IS THE BRUTAL BLACKPILL WHITE WOMEN HAVE ZERO INTEREST IN DATING ASIAN OR ARAB MEN. BOTH ARE SEEN AS UNATTRACTIVE (THEY ARE OBJECTIVELY TOO) AND BOTH HAVE VARIOUS BAD STEREOTYPES ATTACHED TO THEM LIKE TERRORIST FOR SANDNIGGERS AND WEAK SMELLY JANITOR FOR CURRIES.

BEING WITH EITHER A CURRY OR ARAB KILLS A WHITE WOMANS STATUS AND WHITE WOMEN BEING AS SELF CONSCIOUS AS THEY ARE THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> - Dark skin as in golden skin is ideal, which apparently barely anyone has.
> 
> That still doesn't disprove JBW cause even with white skin color, blacks and shitniks don't have the same facial features as white men. There are north indian exception but they are too dark anyways, and don't look like aryans (recessed orbital floor, lower prenatal T, bug eyes, etc..).
> 
> ...





Your easier to debunk cause your using retarded arguments.

- Dark skin as in golden skin is ideal, which apparently barely anyone has.

>>That still doesn't disprove JBW cause even with white skin color, blacks and shitniks don't have the same facial features as white men. There are north indian exception but they are too dark anyways, and don't look like aryans (recessed orbital floor, lower prenatal T, bug eyes, etc..).<<

1 Jbw based off colour as an objective premise is retarded like literally fucking prove light skin is objectively attractive.

2 Most north indians are about 50 percent aryan in ancestry if were talking ghujratis or rajastanis that is they have sigicant steppe ancestry especially the jatts and no the aryans were not white people.

3 Citation needed on the low prenatal t the bug eyes i can grant this 1 i can grant this is a typical curry look but harmonizes with the indian face.

<<Green and blue eye color are more desirable and eye color has nothing to do with dimorphism (JFL).<<


If something is culturally attractive that doesn't imply objective beauty for instance being fat in the middle ages was attractive. The viking liked fat women are you telling me being fat is objectively beautiful ?.

<<That's a misc myth, every asian has long recessed mid-face, and for the sake of argument if you point out asian exception, an average white will still mog the shit out of him because of the eye area that looks approachable and desired.<<


Citation needed on the average asian being recessed true they have longer mid faces i will point that out but if there feautres are all dimorphic then they are on level with white chads.

*>>I think i've destroyed your thread with some facts here and there.. You can either naively follow fake studies made by semen guzzling curries, or accept the truth and move on.<<*


Not an argument


----------



## goat2x (Oct 30, 2020)

I would say combined they are. especially europeans.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> Cope this never happens Im European myself and good looking white women ONLY date white men. The more upper class and good looking she is the less likely she is to be in an interracial relationship. And if she is (I see this maybe 1 in 1000 white women) the guy is an attractive black or med guy NEVER ARAB OR ASIAN NEVER NEVER NEVER IT DOES NOT HAPPEN




Then we live in different realties cause i've seen mixed couples


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I would say combined they are. especially europeans.




Why ?


----------



## goat2x (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Why ?


Will post it when im home


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Will post it when im home



Alright sum up the arguments here tbqh are you gonna use the argument that since asians have neotanized fore heads that europeans retained there archaic fore ward grown traits hence why euros are better looking my problem with that argument is a south east asians are very robust and do retain there archaic traits but also south east asian prefer the archytype on the left the feminine male


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 30, 2020)

Whites objectively have more dimorphism than Asians, who are known for neoteny.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> Whites objectively have more dimorphism than Asians, who are known for neoteny.



East asians yes south east no


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> All of the world except indians, melanesians/aboriginals and sub saharan africans have lightish skin tone and the earth is having less sun cover as we progress into this century so lighter skin is not environmentally bad. Meds have high levels of skin cancer too, so it isn't a good protection.
> 
> The average for young white males in the US/UK is 5'11
> Only northern native americans were quite tall
> ...



>>All of the world except indians, melanesians/aboriginals and sub saharan africans have lightish skin tone and the earth is having less sun cover as we progress into this century so lighter skin is not environmentally bad. Meds have high levels of skin cancer too, so it isn't a good protection.<<

Light skin was a failo in india and melansia if it was desired it would have been selected for so in this context light skin is not objectively attractive and no part to play in dimorphism.

As for the 5 11 claim where are you getting that from ? i've seen the 5 9 claim from here 









Statistics reveal Britain's 'Mr and Mrs Average'


A picture of the average man and woman in Britain today is painted with the release of figures by the Office for National Statistics (ONS).



www.bbc.co.uk




.

<<Asian jaws are usually large but short, round and with a very small chin<<

View attachment 771803



They can be but many south east asians are very robust i personally prefer these types of jaws 



>>Noses are related to dimorphism, males have higher bridged more beakish noses>>

I was referencing the lateral projection of the nose blacks have wider noses but that's not objectively ugly that's a feautre which formed due to enviromental effects


----------



## goat2x (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Alright sum up the arguments here tbqh are you gonna use the argument that since asians have neotanized fore heads that europeans retained there archaic fore ward grown traits hence why euros are better looking my problem with that argument is a south east asians are very robust and do retain there archaic traits but also south east asian prefer the archytype on the left the feminine male


Maxilla, height, frame, masculine features not always being good, domination during history(status),browridge


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Then we live in different realties cause i've seen mixed couples


you are not European that is the difference. There are plenty of sandniggers over here but none of then NOT A SINGLE ONE of them with a white woman. Same for Asians and Curries although there are less of them. Id say that Curries have it worst and are seens as the least attractive by white women in my experience. Yes they are incredibly racist towards them. Curries are seen as low class and losers of genetic dice roll over here. We think of them as subhumans working low paid jobs while western companies exploit them for our benefit.


----------



## goat2x (Oct 30, 2020)

But i also have to say that jbw is cope except on noodlewhores
While being white can give you an advantage you aint gonna beat an ethnic who are points better than you


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> you are not European that is the difference. There are plenty of sandniggers over here but none of then NOT A SINGLE ONE of them with a white woman. Same for Asians and Curries although there are less of them. Id say that Curries have it worst and are seens as the least attractive by white women in my experience. Yes they are incredibly racist towards them. Curries are seen as low class and losers of genetic dice roll over here




Okay so when i see sands and asian's getting white women i'm imagining things ? and it's not giga rear also note there is a low amount of non whites in my area so either your lying or you live in a very racist neigbourhood


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

goat2x said:


> But i also have to say that jbw is cope except on noodlewhores
> While being white can give you an advantage you aint gonna beat an ethnic who are points better than you




Thank you what i'm arguing in this thread is that JBW is a cultural trait dimorphism though is a objective classifer these can be used as a reference point to compare what is actually ugly and what is actually beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 30, 2020)

I think the point of JBW isnt that whites are more objectively physically attractive, or even on average more objectively physically attractive (whether you think they are or not is a different issue). its that race in itself benefits white men in many situations. of course JBW taken at its hyperbolic face value is ridiculous, but the point is that in many cases whites who are as objectively beautiful (or not) as non-whites will have an advantage based solely on their race. like how being nt or rich or whatever doesnt actually have a significant influence on your facial or bodily attractiveness, it acts as a factor mostly separate from sheer physical appearance. of course jbw is slightly different, as phenotype and skin tone etc are physical attributes, and many women im sure are more physically attracted to white pheno (or any other), but i think JBW refers more to the status of being white, rather than claiming in itself that whites are objectively more beautiful.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay so when i see sands and asian's getting white women i'm imagining things ? and it's not giga rear also note there is a low amount of non whites in my area so either your lying or you live in a very racist neigbourhood


no I hope some more Europeans comment on this. The only interracial white woman couples you will see are white women with extremely good looking black/mixed (white/black never Asian) guys. Even that is very rare (1 in 1000 if not rarer is pretty accurate) White woman + arab/Asian does never happen like I said


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> I think the point of JBW isnt that whites are more objectively attractive, or even on average more objectively attractive (whether you think they are or not is a different issue). its that race in itself benefits white men in many situations. of course JBW taken at its hyperbolic face value is ridiculous, but the point is that in many cases whites who are as objectively beautiful (or not) as non-whites will have an advantage based solely on their race. like how being nt or rich or whatever doesnt actually have a significant influence on your facial or bodily attractiveness, it acts as a factor mostly separate from sheer physical appearance. of course jbw is slightly different, as phenotype and skin tone etc are physical attributes, and many women im sure are more physically attracted to white pheno (or any other), but i think JBW refers more to the status of being white, rather than claiming in itself that whites are objectively more beautiful.




Okay if were using status then we agree i'm saying phenotypically white people aren't objectively more attractive than non whites.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 prominent cheek bones.
> 
> 2 A tall lower 3rd.
> 
> ...


everything was right until the point 4.

it's over


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay if were using status then we agree i'm saying phenotypically white people aren't objectively more attractive than non whites.


yes Id agree if were talking about pure PSL attractiveness. I would say though that racial preferences based on physical appearance do exist. for example I am primarily attracted to white women both based on looks and the simple fact that they are white. that doesnt mean that white women are objectively more attractive than Indians or whatever based purely on PSL, but its is possible for both status AND physical attractiveness to be influenced by race, although this wouldnt be in an objective or universal way. this preference also seems to be more common among women, although that could just be a result of women being more picky


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> yes Id agree if were talking about pure PSL attractiveness. I would say though that racial preferences based on physical appearance do exist. for example I am primarily attracted to white women both based on looks and the simple fact that they are white. that doesnt mean that white women are objectively more attractive than Indians or whatever based purely on PSL, but its is possible for both status AND physical attractiveness to be influenced by race, although this wouldnt be in an objective or universal way. this preference also seems to be more common among women, although that could just be a result of women being more picky




I mean you do you i've never been 1 to put a racial preference in a women i just look for facial attractiveness know tqh that's all that matters I don't think there is any objective argument for whites just being better


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> no I hope some more Europeans comment on this. The only interracial white woman couples you will see are white women with extremely good looking black/mixed (white/black never Asian) guys. Even that is very rare (1 in 1000 if not rarer is pretty accurate) White woman + arab/Asian does never happen like I said




It happens it doesn't happen as much I'll admit that but mixed race couples do occur 1 in 10 are in a mixed relationship in the UK but granted that right why are white women the pedestal here I mean most white people are racist twats whom i hate and i'm mainly going for escorts so i ask you this again what about white people is objectively pretty ?


----------



## Stingray (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Thank you what i'm arguing in this thread is that JBW is a cultural trait dimorphism though is a objective classifer these can be used as a reference point to compare what is actually ugly and what is actually beautiful


There are non-dimorphic, non-cultural traits that make whites more attractive on average. 

Archeologists look for square orbitals, pronounced nasal bridges and a narrow nasal aperture to identify european skulls. These traits correspond with deep set eyes and small noses with pronounced nasal bridges. 

I remember Dr. Frank L. Conner saying in one of his lectures that smaller noses are found to be more in attractive in cross-cultural studies. Likewise I'm sure you could find analysis proving that deep set eyes are more attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> if it was desired it would have been selected for so in this context light skin is not objectively attractive and no part to play in dimorphism.


This is true


reptiles said:


> As for the 5 11 claim where are you getting that from ?


Wikipedia/walking in the UK. 175cm is including old people and indians. Young english people seem easily around 180cm to me, and the census said 178cm was average for people in their 20s around 2011, see wikipedia for it, it was included in the census pdf


reptiles said:


> many south east asians are very robust


Polynesians only, south east asians are more neotenous and pyknomorphic (this term means infantilised with a tendency for bodyfat and round features) than east asians are their bodies and incredibly small.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

White women are objectively the most attractive because ideal angelic phenotypes (Scandinavian) are all white. Look at phenotype descriptions. The ones for high class white ones have most of the features commonly associated with an attractive woman. It is not just the skin color. BTW in Europe orange complexion is seen as most attractive (like Thom Stridj for instance) a common misconception in Asian countries is that pale is ideal. When I say white women I actually think more of their phenotype than their skin color. I could tell women of different races apart very easily even if they all were the same color. Phenotype is everything and so much more than just color


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> East asians yes south east no


South east asians are much less dimorphic and are more neotenousthan east asians, with much smaller bodies on average and less muscular strength


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> White women are objectively the most attractive because ideal angelic phenotypes (Scandinavian) are all white. Look at phenotype descriptions. The ones for high class white ones have most of the features commonly associated with an attractive woman. It is not just the skin color. BTW in Europe orange complexion is seen as most attractive (like Thom Stridj for instance) a common misconception in Asian countries is that pale is ideal.




Keep fucking coping anglo phile


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> South east asians are much less dimorphic and are more neotenousthan east asians, with much smaller bodies on average and less muscular strength




East asians were neo mongoloid south east asians are paleo mongoloid


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Stingray said:


> There are non-dimorphic, non-cultural traits that make whites more attractive on average.
> 
> Archeologists look for square orbitals, pronounced nasal bridges and a narrow nasal aperture to identify european skulls. These traits correspond with deep set eyes and small noses with pronounced nasal bridges.
> 
> I remember Dr. Frank L. Conner saying in one of his lectures that smaller noses are found to be more in attractive in cross-cultural studies. Likewise I'm sure you could find analysis proving that deep set eyes are more attractive.




Deep setness is related to dimorphism also no archaeologists don't look for those traits when identifying beauty they look at it when identifying for ancestry.

Also link to the study on claim 2


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> This is true
> 
> Wikipedia/walking in the UK. 175cm is including old people and indians. Young english people seem easily around 180cm to me, and the census said 178cm was average for people in their 20s around 2011, see wikipedia for it, it was included in the census pdf
> 
> Polynesians only, south east asians are more neotenous and pyknomorphic (this term means infantilised with a tendency for bodyfat and round features) than east asians are their bodies and incredibly small.




These 2 put it at a rough estiamte of 5 9 to 5 10 not 5 11 to 6 foot.









This is the most attractive height for men and women


It’s not what you’d expect




www.standard.co.uk







http://healthsurvey.hscic.gov.uk/media/63757/HSE2016-Adult-trends.pdf



Also i'm confused i've looked at the different classifcations of mongoloid there is neo and paleo the south east asians are paleo


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

I will probably make a proper thread on this soon. I am tired of people thinking the reason they are less attractive/rejected etc. is just their skin color. South Koreans have very white skin colors even if they have to go through skin whitening treatments but are still significantly less attractive than central european/scandinavian women


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> I will probably make a proper thread on this soon. I am tired of people thinking the reason they are less attractive/rejected etc. is just their skin color. South Koreans have very white skin colors even if they have to go through skin whitening treatments but are still significantly less attractive than central european/scandinavian women




Do it i can tell you haven't read the thread so op go grab a rope and tie it around your neck


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> Cope this never happens Im European myself and good looking white women ONLY date white men. The more upper class and good looking she is the less likely she is to be in an interracial relationship. And if she is (I see this maybe 1 in 1000 white women) the guy is an attractive black or med guy NEVER ARAB OR ASIAN NEVER NEVER NEVER IT DOES NOT HAPPEN YES THAT IS THE BRUTAL BLACKPILL WHITE WOMEN HAVE ZERO INTEREST IN DATING ASIAN OR ARAB MEN. BOTH ARE SEEN AS UNATTRACTIVE (THEY ARE OBJECTIVELY TOO) AND BOTH HAVE VARIOUS BAD STEREOTYPES ATTACHED TO THEM LIKE TERRORIST FOR SANDNIGGERS AND WEAK SMELLY JANITOR FOR CURRIES.
> 
> BEING WITH EITHER A CURRY OR ARAB KILLS A WHITE WOMANS STATUS AND WHITE WOMEN BEING AS SELF CONSCIOUS AS THEY ARE THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN


How am I coping? I'm a cumskin myself so I know for a fact JBW is utter hoseshit. It's JBWC. Just Be White Chad. Period.

Anyways, come to Sweden and you'll witness what I'm talking about. Arabs outnumber the fellow cumskin swede I see on the streets and the blonde stacy teenagers are all often with nasty smelly arab cunts


----------



## Stingray (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Deep setness is related to dimorphism also no archaeologists don't look for those traits when identifying beauty they look at it when identifying for ancestry.


That is what I said.





Identifying the ethnicity of a skull


This article looks at how we identify the ethnicity of a skull for the benefits of forensic investigation, such as facial reconstruction.




www.futurelearn.com





I have no studies. Not that interested in proving that europeans have better genetics for facial attractiveness. Believe whatever you want.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Stingray said:


> That is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you didn't care why did you click on this thread ? stop lying for a sec. Anyways just repeat what i said theory over and over again


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 Women are attracted to more dimorphic faces with very masculine features or pretty boys with still masculine features this is true for all cultures BTW cross culturally these traits are always seen as attractive.
> 
> 1 prominent cheek bones.
> 
> ...


A JBW female will prefer a white man with 6psl over an indian man with 6psl. when its this close that framework is what they default to, because of cultural programming


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> A JBW female will prefer a white man with 6psl over an indian man with 6psl. when its this close that framework is what they default to, because of cultural programming




Okay as a cultural standard sure but as a universal standard a psl 6 white is the same as a psl 6 indian as well as a psl 6 black person in fact chad has more in common with chad than an ugly male of his own race


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

bertcel said:


> How am I coping? I'm a cumskin myself so I know for a fact JBW is utter hoseshit. It's JBWC. Just Be White Chad. Period.
> 
> Anyways, come to Sweden and you'll witness what I'm talking about. Arabs outnumber the fellow cumskin swede I see on the streets and the blonde stacy teenagers are all often with nasty smelly arab cunts


Not sure how extreme the situation is in Sweden but Im sure there will be enough whites these Stacys could go for first which Im sure they will. If it is as you say then less attractive women might actually have to settle for Arabs but never the good looking ones. Arabs are simply a last resort type of man for them


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 Women are attracted to more dimorphic faces with very masculine features or pretty boys with still masculine features this is true for all cultures BTW cross culturally these traits are always seen as attractive.
> 
> 1 prominent cheek bones.
> 
> ...





@orthochadic thoughts ?


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay as a cultural standard sure but as a universal standard a psl 6 white is the same as a psl 6 indian as well as a psl 6 black person in fact chad has more in common with chad than an ugly male of his own race


Right thats what im conveying, its personal preference or the pressures around them cause their choices, even though naturally they're identical


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> Right thats what im conveying, its personal preference or the pressures around them cause their choices, even though naturally they're identical




Yeah the entire of PSL copes about this


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 30, 2020)

just be good looking theory strikes again


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay as a cultural standard sure but as a universal standard a psl 6 white is the same as a psl 6 indian as well as a psl 6 black person in fact chad has more in common with chad than an ugly male of his own race


that last part just proves how delusional you are.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> just be good looking theory strikes again




You'd think this is water is wet kinda stuff but people actually think being white makes you more pretty jesus


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> that last part just proves how delusional you are.




Really you can cope till the earth ends tbqh


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Really you can cope till the earth ends tbqh


find a curry with a face similar to your avis (not hapa). Good luck


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> find a curry with a face similar to your avis (not hapa). Good luck



Hmmmm i can't do cavill persay cause there are so many curries and i don't know all of them but I I will show you examples.




















Also here is a rough example off a man with a similar skull shape as cavills both square jawed by the way different feautres but cavill is bone wise closer to that curry than a really ugly white man


----------



## Soalian (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmm i can't do cavill persay cause there are so many curries and i don't know all of them but I I will show you examples.
> 
> 
> View attachment 772013
> ...


Please post the same with all the Chicos and O'Prys of the world


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Please post the same with all the Chicos and O'Prys of the world




Too much effort I think the point is made chad has more in common with chad then incel does with chad even if there off the race phenotypically


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 Women are attracted to more dimorphic faces with very masculine features or pretty boys with still masculine features this is true for all cultures BTW cross culturally these traits are always seen as attractive.
> 
> 1 prominent cheek bones.
> 
> ...


yeah, literally all those traits are most typical amongst whites.
and youre forgetting white mens masculine side profiles, our light eyes and attractive colouring and so on


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 30, 2020)

i thought you were phenopilled 
white people have on average better bones
nearly every white person i see has hooded eyes and decent maxilla


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> yeah, literally all those traits are most typical amongst whites



That's a cope literally anyone can have these traits there connected with the androgen receptors in the womb


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i thought you were phenopilled
> white people have on average better bones
> nearly every white person i see has hooded eyes and decent maxilla




If your black pilled you have to question every intuition you have and then you need to see which ones work


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> If your black pilled you have to question every intuition you have and then you need to see which ones work


what?


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That's a cope literally anyone can have these traits there connected with the androgen receptors in the womb


cope
race determines all this
whites usually have the most prominent browridges, have the strongest jaws and most protruding chins and best colouring (slight tan light eyes dark hair, tons of contrast instead of all black)


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> what?




JBW was something i bough onto for a while but the studies i've seen don't point towards it being an objective classifer of beauty


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> cope
> race determines all this
> whites usually have the most prominent browridges, have the strongest jaws and most protruding chins and best colouring (slight tan light eyes dark hair, tons of contrast instead of all black)




No it doesn't where are you getting this ?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 30, 2020)

coloring have you heard about that nigga?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> You still dont understand. Being white is a requirement everything else does not matter unless your white. White women will never date Asian men even if the white guys available are ugly af by white standards. Call it racist no one cares that is what white women will do. It has been proven many times that white women are seen as the most attractive by all races and that white women are also the least likely to date outside their own race. If they do it is almost exclusively blacks never Asians.
> Studies like this one
> 
> 
> ...











r/AsianLadyboners


r/AsianLadyboners: A community to help everyone promote appreciate, and embrace their Asian identity through positivity.




www.reddit.com


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No it doesn't where are you getting this ?


???
people of different races are barely the same animal, its not skin deep lmao


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> JBW was something i bough onto for a while but the studies i've seen don't point towards it being an objective classifer of beauty


i just go outside and observe. the area i live in is mostly black and white people so it's all i see.
black people have protruding bimax, bulgy eyes, flat nose, strong but fat created brow ridge
white people have deeper set eyes with bone, strong nose bridge


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Oct 30, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Dn;rd JBW works and i'm going to inflitrate India.. FEAR me OP 🧟‍♂️👻
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link to that subreddit, for research ofc


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> ???
> people of different races are barely the same animal, its not skin deep lmao
> View attachment 772066




Wait so all curries look like abos all asians look like abos all blacks look like abos ? and you post a decently attarctive white women


----------



## FacialAesthetics (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Dark skin is actually better imo at-least melanated skin is depends on the context and the environment darker skin is better for survival in most places of the earth.
> 
> As for height the UK US and average is 5 9 the average asian is 5 6 not that big of a difference and the difference is realted to the place they evolved under never the less east asian males are more tall than east asian women plus native american males are like 6 foot in the wild that was down to the climate.
> 
> ...


The amount of coping is too strong in this post. JFL @ your delusional grandeurs


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wait so all curries look like abos all asians look like abos all blacks look like abos ? and you post a decently attarctive white women


im not comparing ethnics vs whites lmao.
take asians, you can assume an asian will probably have slanted eyes, little bodyhair, shorter height and yellow skin
different races have different typical physical traits


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 30, 2020)

because whites have on average more angular faces, more prominent features. So you have gigachads in this world that are all exclusively white. => halos the average white guy. Also the fact that whites conquered the world makes foids wet. They want superior genes obviously.


----------



## ropemaxx (Oct 30, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> just be good looking theory strikes again


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> im not comparing ethnics vs whites lmao.
> take asians, you can assume an asian will probably have slanted eyes, little bodyhair, shorter height and yellow skin
> different races have different typical physical traits




You posted an ABO and then tried to play it off as other races being compareable there not anyways that's an old aboringal women who has grown up under a western diet any ways and the white person used was relatively above average atleast for the UK anyways Asian's aren't less dimorphic by nature


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Asian's aren't less dimorphic by nature


this is wrong, asians tend to have recessed and feminine faces and a generally very low smv, there are outliers tho, the black male models all have typical white features aswell because that's what's attractive


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> you are not European that is the difference. There are plenty of sandniggers over here but none of then NOT A SINGLE ONE of them with a white woman. Same for Asians and Curries although there are less of them. Id say that Curries have it worst and are seens as the least attractive by white women in my experience. Yes they are incredibly racist towards them. Curries are seen as low class and losers of genetic dice roll over here. We think of them as subhumans working low paid jobs while western companies exploit them for our benefit.


Bruh do you live in Nazi germany wtf am I even reading


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Bruh do you live in Nazi germany wtf am I even reading




Whites are just racist twats bro they steal other peoples women and then cry white genocide when other ethnics actually volantarily get a white women to fuck them they.

They hate it and act pissed when you question there race being the most attractive but then decide to get angry when you want a women of there race like yeah no most whites are racist shits and i can speak from IRL experience they do this shit


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Whites are just racist twats bro they steal other peoples women and then cry white genocide when other ethnics actually volantarily get a white women to fuck them they.
> 
> They hate it and act pissed when you question there race being the most attractive but then decide to get angry when you want a women of there race like yeah no most whites are racist shits and i can speak from IRL experience they do this shit


They want to have a monopoly over all women and get mad when a white girl dates a non whitr I’ve seen it irl


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> East asians were neo mongoloid south east asians are paleo mongoloid


Not in the way that paleo mongoloids looked like them


reptiles said:


> These 2 put it at a rough estiamte of 5 9 to 5 10 not 5 11 to 6 foot.


The average in 2011 was 178cm for men in their 20s, counting in non-white people. British people are the same height as scandinavians and germans


Wayback Machine


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

YOUR JBW STUDIES PRIMARILY LOOK AT JUST THE COLOR. JBW ON PSL HOWEVER ALSO IMPLIES THE VASTLY SUPERIOR PHENOTYPES WHICH HAPPEN TO HAVE WHITE SKIN COLOR WHICH YOUR STUDIES OBVIOUSLY DID NOT ACCOUNTNFOR. A LOT OF NORMIES GET THIS WRONG THEY THINK IT IS THEIR SKIN COLOR WHEN THAT IS JUST ONE ASPECT OF MANY THAT SEPARATES THEM FROM WHITE GIGA GODS.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> They want to have a monopoly over all women and get mad when a white girl dates a non whitr I’ve seen it irl




Yeah fuck these types of people Thankfully no 1 irl gets pissed for not wanting white women exclusiively here it's accepted dogma if you call an asian girl pretty your a chink coper or some shit. 

I swear no other ethnicity is this racist on average i shit you not the ego of these people it's to much


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> that last part just proves how delusional you are.




Also i did read that study it is interesting i'll give you that i saw another 1 which people rated blacks the highest it's controls are also very interesting they decided to basically let the participants choose which face they found subjectively attractive and then from that they gauged results from a sample size of 150 know this isn't particularly surprising the familiarity effect very much so applies why i bothered with a response is that asian women in this study preferred black males over there own race I can say this seems fishy anyways even if this were all true you would not gauge actual sexual attractiveness of any race all it would prove is that culturally whites are more desired


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 30, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> cope
> race determines all this
> whites usually have the most prominent browridges, have the strongest jaws and most protruding chins and best colouring (slight tan light eyes dark hair, tons of contrast instead of all black)


aboriginals have larger jaws and brow ridges


----------



## GolemRot (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Whites are just racist twats bro they steal other peoples women and then cry white genocide when other ethnics actually volantarily get a white women to fuck them they.
> 
> They hate it and act pissed when you question there race being the most attractive but then decide to get angry when you want a women of there race like yeah no most whites are racist shits and i can speak from IRL experience they do this shit


What's your race?


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

YOU EVEN ADMIT YOU ALL WANT TO FUCK WHITE WOMEN BECAUSE THERE SO MUCH BETTER LOOKING JFL. I CAN GUARANTEE YOU THEY FEEL NO ATTRACTION TOWARD YOU AND THEIR OPINION OF YOU IS EXACTLY LIKE I SAID EARLIER. EVEN AS A GOOD LOOKING CURRY I WOULD GET 0 IOI, 0 TINDER MATCHES WITH HOT WHITE WOMEN WHERE I LIVE. 0000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 30, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> aboriginals have larger jaws and brow ridges


not rly jaws but browridges yeah, but lmao anoriginals are out of the question, theyre ugly as hell


----------



## Effortless (Oct 30, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> South east asians are much less dimorphic and are more neotenousthan east asians, with much smaller bodies on average and less muscular strength



South East Asians on average are more facially robust than East Asians, don't confuse East Asian lineage living in SEA for SEA features.

This is normally the true SEA phenotype with lack of East Asian admixture which is very common in rural SEA where there are less East Asian (mainly Chinese) settlers.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 30, 2020)

And no the study seems pretty accurate. I have read Asian women despise Asian men many times and its easy to see why. Objectively Asian women are much more attractive than men because their phenotypes favor women with more feminine features. They report a greater preference for black men than Asian but I think they really will try to get a white man first if they can choose between black and white its white 100% of the time. White men are worshipped among Asian women.


----------



## Carbon Copy (Oct 30, 2020)

Jbw is massively exaggerated, but how can you say colouring isn't important. Go on Tinder somewhere in the baltic countries and swipe 500 times. The hottest girl will look something like this:




Do the same thing in Mumbai (I did toths Tinder experiment there, so I know) and you won't find anything even close to her.
How do you explain that?
Duno, maybe it's just a preference but I find her hotter than the girls below (Miss India winner):




Who do you guys find more attractive? Am I coping?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> YOU EVEN ADMIT YOU ALL WANT TO FUCK WHITE WOMEN BECAUSE THERE SO MUCH BETTER LOOKING JFL. I CAN GUARANTEE YOU THEY FEEL NO ATTRACTION TOWARD YOU AND THEIR OPINION OF YOU IS EXACTLY LIKE I SAID EARLIER. EVEN AS A GOOD LOOKING CURRY I WOULD GET 0 IOI, 0 TINDER MATCHES WITH HOT WHITE WOMEN WHERE I LIVE. 0000000000000000000000000000000000





Mirin iq op Read what i said this study doesn't help establish what your saying at best what you get is that culturally whites are more attractive which i agree with so there is that also this is 1 study not a meta analysis and this was asking whom do they find the most attractive this doesn't guage actual facially attractive traits so again mirin your IQ did you even read your own study ? tbf the 1 thing that stumped me was that black males were preferred to asian males to asian women we would need to do more studies never the less this study does not grant you what your looking for.

As for attractive ethnics not doing well you don't live in reality an ethnic chad mogs your ancestry just saying


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> And no the study seems pretty accurate. I have read Asian women despise Asian men many times and its easy to see why. Objectively Asian women are much more attractive than men because their phenotypes favor women with more feminine features. They report a greater preference for black men than Asian but I think they really will try to get a white man first if they can choose between black and white its white 100% of the time. White men are worshipped among Asian women.




>>And no the study seems pretty accurate. I have read Asian women despise Asian men many times and its easy to see why. <<


What by western asian sluts or the cherry picked JBW threads by self hating ethnics who want a cock up there ass or by Pol weekly ? 

>>Objectively Asian women are much more attractive than men because their phenotypes favor women with more feminine features. <<

The study doesn't say that though in fact masculine Asians are attractive if they have dimorphism the european bias is to do with the exposure effect prove to me it's cause of anything else cause this study doesn't say it.

>>They report a greater preference for black men than Asian but I think they really will try to get a white man first if they can choose between black and white its white 100% of the time. White men are worshipped among Asian women.<<

Worshipped no but they are typically said to be more of higher status due to colonization.


----------



## orthochadic (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> @orthochadic thoughts ?


Girls are attracted to both prettyness and dimorphism.
But prettyness is more rare nowdays, and dimorphism is actually common.
But when you hear dimorphism you think about a hyperdimorphic guy which is why you think dimorphism is so important:
Well if you're hyperdimorphic and have a decent level prettyness it's a really good thing...
But being hyperpretty and decent on the dimorphism scale mogs a lot more which is why prettness mogs dimorphism. (maybe 65 % of the look is given by the prettyness and 35 %... not sure about the exact proportion.
But you have to know some high E girls prefer dimorphisms, and they are the hope of all the gymcels who gonna RTT)


----------



## orthochadic (Oct 30, 2020)

orthochadic said:


> Girls are attracted to both prettyness and dimorphism.
> But prettyness is more rare nowdays, and dimorphism is actually common.
> But when you hear dimorphism you think about a hyperdimorphic guy which is why you think dimorphism is so important:
> Well if you're hyperdimorphic and have a decent level prettyness it's a really good thing...
> ...


prettyness = structuro-functionnal health


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 30, 2020)

*KEEP BARKING FOR WHITES WHILE I MARK GIRLS AS MY BWC SLUT









EVISCERATION OF ALL MY HATERS GTFIH YOU TURBO VIRGINS


I AM THE MOST FRIENDLY, OPEN-MINDED USER ON THE FORUM I ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO SLAY NO MATTER WHAT THE MEANS AND HAVE HELPED NUMEROUS USERS THROUGH DMS YET MANY HAVE TRIED TO CALL ME OUT AS A VIRGIN OR EVEN A KHHV WELL TODAY I AM HERE TO PUT AN END TO THAT SO I CAN ENCOURAGE MY BROTHERS TO...




looksmax.org




*


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *KEEP BARKING FOR WHITES WHILE I MARK GIRLS AS MY BWC SLUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keep fucking coping the only 1 barking here is you little shit


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 30, 2020)

holy mother of cope, seriously stop embarrasing yourself. JBW is a fucking fact, its one of the theories that actually has good proof. i understand that you need to cope somehow as an ethnic who only wants to fuck and live with white women. but please stick to the actual data and not your retarded fantasies where you ''cuck'' white men lmfao.

just accept that you will never see pink pussy in your life


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Keep fucking coping the only 1 barking here is you little shit


*KEEP CRYING FOR ME YOU 99.8% CHANCE KHHV*


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *KEEP CRYING FOR ME YOU 99.8% CHANCE KHHV*




Crying for what exactly ? literally what for saying whites aren't suprerior ?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

fag112 said:


> holy mother of cope, seriously stop embarrasing yourself. JBW is a fucking fact, its one of the theories that actually has good proof. i understand that you need to cope somehow as an ethnic who only wants to fuck and live with white women. but please stick to the actual data and not your retarded fantasies where you ''cuck'' white men lmfao.
> 
> just accept that you will never see pink pussy in your life




I only provided you idiot the data i've seen shown dimorphism is the main indicator


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Oct 30, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Dn;rd JBW works and i'm going to inflitrate India.. FEAR me OP 🧟‍♂️👻
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are Asian girls like the ones in that collage living? I have never seen girls like that irl. I've also never seen and Indian with a body like the one in that picture. She looks basically white and has no hair on her body. Never seen an Indian like that. Tell me where these girls are.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Oct 30, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Dn;rd JBW works and i'm going to inflitrate India.. FEAR me OP 🧟‍♂️👻
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU USED MY PICTURES yay I am getting some recognition


----------



## Deleted member 10494 (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> you are not European that is the difference. There are plenty of sandniggers over here but none of then NOT A SINGLE ONE of them with a white woman. Same for Asians and Curries although there are less of them. Id say that Curries have it worst and are seens as the least attractive by white women in my experience. Yes they are incredibly racist towards them. Curries are seen as low class and losers of genetic dice roll over here. We think of them as subhumans working low paid jobs while western companies exploit them for our benefit.


what kind of arab though ? north african or middle east ?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It happens it doesn't happen as much I'll admit that but mixed race couples do occur 1 in 10 are in a mixed relationship in the UK but granted that right why are white women the pedestal here I mean most white people are racist twats whom i hate and i'm mainly going for escorts so i ask you this again what about white people is objectively pretty ?


i think the one in ten figure is inflated by the fact that its mostly different minorities getting with each other. i also noticed that they class irish as a separate ethnicity from british. presumably non-british/other white with british is classed as interracial too lol


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> You still dont understand. Being white is a requirement everything else does not matter unless your white. White women will never date Asian men even if the white guys available are ugly af by white standards. Call it racist no one cares that is what white women will do. It has been proven many times that white women are seen as the most attractive by all races and that white women are also the least likely to date outside their own race. If they do it is almost exclusively blacks never Asians.
> Studies like this one
> 
> 
> ...





Also op i see a few issues with this study this wasn't a meta analysis i don't think there has been a meta anaylsis to date to test this but what i'm arguing if your actually reading what i'm saying is that JBW is a status point is very legit but jbw as a objective classifer for looks that's a very big cope.

I'll admit this most ethnics on this study did find attraction to white people but here is the context behind that these are assimilated ethnics meaning there parents have lived here for more than 1 generation and they found that racial preferences often fit the majority of the society due to ethnics feeling like they need to assimilate this trumps own race attraction however own race attraction stilll was the 2nd highest when accounting for the simple fact these types of people had already assimilated into the culture.

So from this study we know people have an attraction to there own but sometimes that is superseded by attraction towards what the homogeneous norm never the less own race preferences exist for every race. Meaning we can blame a lot of western standards of having a preference for European faces rather than biological race traits. 

This is the type of study you should be using to prove a point yours contradicts this and shows blacks are being preferred over asians and this has a larger sample size and controls for many factors like income cultural preferences all that shit and even it shows own race preferences are very real.


Anyways your right overall for those living in the western majority country they preferred European faces that's true however i would expect the same for europeans living in east or south east asia well those who have assimilated off course what you grow up around also has an effect on your attraction.









(PDF) Racial Preferences in Online Dating across European Countries


PDF | Knowledge about how race governs partner selection has been predominantly studied in the United States, yet it is unclear whether these results... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *KEEP BARKING FOR WHITES WHILE I MARK GIRLS AS MY BWC SLUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is a more thought out response. 

1 What does this have to do with my post i'm talking about averages here if you happen to be a good looking white alright fair enough but don't act like being white makes you more beautiful.

2 Who is really barking some twat who claims whites are superior or some 1 who is saying the main driver in attraction is sexual dimorphism which btw is the standard used by 99 percent of researchers to break down which traits are attractive see the original of this post all of these traits are related to the androgen receptors in the womb hence if your more sexually dimorphic your more attractive regardless of race hence the idea europeans are superior in all this is ridiculous i swear i hate narcissistic fags like you you claim to be a nice person and yet you guys always are the ones projecting onto ethnics.

We say it's mainly about looks you say mu-h whites are more good looking and if you disagree your a coping faggot.

You say if we prefer asian women or black women your either a fag or your coping.

You say if we date women that are white were committing white genocide you guys exhibit the greatest amounts of cognitive dissonance i swear out of any race your race is racist by nature for things people can't control and you act like your the victims suck my fucking dick.

3 Own race attractiveness is a very real phenomena. I get what you will say they preferred europeans both males and females but the study shows in context that these ethnicity are already assimilated into Europe after a generation so any racial loyalty they have dies out until they start to become assimilated into the culture hence why the phenomenon of JBW occurs. As for why SEA JBW central it's for 1 main reason money.









(PDF) Racial Preferences in Online Dating across European Countries


PDF | Knowledge about how race governs partner selection has been predominantly studied in the United States, yet it is unclear whether these results... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 30, 2020)

More geometric looking face. Deep set eyes, projected maxilla, etc etc. If you have good white features youre set


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> More geometric looking face. Deep set eyes, projected maxilla, etc etc. If you have good white features youre set




Rght the deep set look is actually down to sexual dimorphism which is down to androgens again.

The projected maxilla part your correct europeans have better maxilla's but it's not the maxilla that is the driving factor it's jaw line i can show you many examples.

Also expand onto the last point on more geometric faces ? are you saying white people have more unique facial traits ?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

fag112 said:


> holy mother of cope, seriously stop embarrasing yourself. JBW is a fucking fact, its one of the theories that actually has good proof. i understand that you need to cope somehow as an ethnic who only wants to fuck and live with white women. but please stick to the actual data and not your retarded fantasies where you ''cuck'' white men lmfao.
> 
> just accept that you will never see pink pussy in your life




>>holy mother of cope, seriously stop embarrasing yourself. JBW is a fucking fact, its one of the theories that actually has good proof.<<

It's very real when it comes to status but it doesn't help gauge out what is beautiful and what is not for instance in the tudor times being off very large weight was seen as attractive know if the world was more globalized and the tudors were the dominant power house then you would have people viewing fat men as attractive and at that point your not measuring objective beauty your measuring cultural beauty standards this is 1 of those things that you have to gauge out.

>>. i understand that you need to cope somehow as an ethnic who only wants to fuck and live with white women.<<

This is projection on your end yeah i live in the UK i was born here and my dad actually contributed to this place added to that by every merit 1 could say i'm assimilated that being said i don't exclusively go for white women i don't go for women cause i'm ugly it has nothing to do with my race though most can agree on that part you have ugly people in every race i'm 1 of them you have ugly white people as well BTW.

>>. but please stick to the actual data and not your retarded fantasies where you ''cuck'' white men lmfao.<<

Another retard @oatmeal you see what i mean with this shit this is why i hate these rightist fucks they think equality means i secretly want to destroy the white race lmao personally i don't care i want to end unjust heirachy.


>>just accept that you will never see pink pussy in your life<<

Escort maxing works very well but i just go for what ever looks pretty tbqh if it looks pretty i'll fuck hell i found some pretty asian chicks that i actually really want to bang so i mean white women kinda are over hyped.


But the main thing i'm trying to say in all this is that i'm not trying to destroy the white race all i'm saying is that white's aren't superior and it's retarded thinking like this which leads people to leave the black pill


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 2 A tall lower 3rd.
> 
> 3 A tall masculine chin.


Repeated yourself 


reptiles said:


> 4 Hallow cheeks.


Spelled hollow wrong


reptiles said:


> 6 A tall brow ridge


You mean a prominent ridge


reptiles said:


> nearly 99 percent of any population lacks these kinda of traits


Wrong

Conclusion, you are low iq.


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 30, 2020)

Carbon Copy said:


> Jbw is massively exaggerated, but how can you say colouring isn't important. Go on Tinder somewhere in the baltic countries and swipe 500 times. The hottest girl will look something like this:
> View attachment 772189
> 
> Do the same thing in Mumbai (I did toths Tinder experiment there, so I know) and you won't find anything even close to her.
> ...


not exaggerated tbh


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Rght the deep set look is actually down to sexual dimorphism which is down to androgens again.
> 
> The projected maxilla part your correct europeans have better maxilla's but it's not the maxilla that is the driving factor it's jaw line i can show you many examples.
> 
> Also expand onto the last point on more geometric faces ? are you saying white people have more unique facial traits ?


Nah like more sharp and chiseled, and brow ridge and jawline etc all bones are more likely to be straight or smoothe curve
Caucasian trait but white people have it the most common i think


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Repeated yourself
> 
> Spelled hollow wrong
> 
> ...




No a tall lower 3rd is not the same as a tall chin a tall chin is more related to the height of the mid mandible a longer jaw is more related to a more tall mandible body these 2 are not the same.

>>You mean a prominent ridge<<

Fair enough.

>>Wrong

Conclusion, you are low iq.>>


So 99 percent of people deviate from the norm toward chad ? okay then apperntly the pic i originally posted is the norm.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 30, 2020)

Main reason is colonisation, if curries colonised the world they'd have the highest smv. Also black smv is rising because of media (rappers, basketball etc) while curry smv is going down ( bob and vagene etc)


----------



## ReallyRice (Oct 30, 2020)

Not a word tbh


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Nah like more sharp and chiseled, and brow ridge and jawline etc all bones are more likely to be straight or smoothe curve
> Caucasian trait but white people have it the most common i think




Euro jaw's do have more angularity but they lack the robustness of SEA jaws added to that sea jaws are quite masculine the feminine infantile look is mainly found in east asian's. 

But i see no case for case for more sharper features most sea changs are very good looking


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

ReallyRice said:


> Not a word tbh




Another self hating ethnic great


----------



## ReallyRice (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Another self hating ethnic great


I see a thread, yet I see no single study or relevant data, thus, not a word.
I can shit up schizo threads about the earth being flat too, doesn't make it true tho, pls kys


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

ReallyRice said:


> I see a thread, yet I see no single study or relevant data, thus, not a word.
> I can shit up schizo threads about the earth being flat too, doesn't make it true tho, pls kys



That pciture was from a study


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 30, 2020)

Black caucasoids










its all about facial features not race
If jbw was true i would be drowning in pussy


----------



## ReallyRice (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That pciture was from a study


bro..








Scientific Blackpill







incels.wiki


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

ReallyRice said:


> bro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've read those studies i agree with the black pill i think it matters 90 percent in all things but the idea race plays a factor is ridiclous


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 30, 2020)

Tbh @reptiles this is the first thread that I don’t agree with.
I think and seen alot of girls going for white dudes and i feel very sorry for our fellow black and curries. 
Your motivions makes sense doe but in reality its not happening.


----------



## ReallyRice (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> the idea race plays a factor is ridiclous


Oh, so you're just disengenious, you tell me you've read every single headline I just presented you and still hold this belief?


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 30, 2020)

Carl-o said:


> Tbh @reptiles this is the first thread that I don’t agree with.
> I think and seen alot of girls going for white dudes and i feel very sorry for our fellow black and curries.
> Your motivions makes sense doe but in reality its not happening.


Its about looking white not being white 
The average black guy looks like an ape and the average curry looks like a rapist


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

ReallyRice said:


> Oh, so you're just disengenious, you tell me you've read every single headline I just presented you and still hold this belief?



Yeah i have well i skimmed it and most of these studies were done by okay cupid and those who are already on these sites were already looking to out breed no disagreement here the disagreement is which facial traits or which parts of the european phenotype is objectively more attractive than non white faces cause cultural beauty changes biological ones don't


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Carl-o said:


> Tbh @reptiles this is the first thread that I don’t agree with.
> I think and seen alot of girls going for white dudes and i feel very sorry for our fellow black and curries.
> Your motivions makes sense doe but in reality its not happening.




Look im not denying jbw as a social construct exists in that whites are viewed as more attractive but what im arguing is thst simple white people are not inherently more beautiful i accept there is a heirachy tinder data okay cupid data points towards this im trying to fix it


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Look im not denying jbw as a social construct exists in that whites are viewed as more attractive but what im arguing is thst simple white people are not inherently more beautiful i accept there is a heirachy tinder data okay cupid data points towards this im trying to fix it


I think that if we take a white dude and a black dude about the same psl the white dude will slay 2 times more than the black dude


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 30, 2020)

Even my self an average guy can date pretty hot black girls or asians. Way above my psl just because im white


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Carl-o said:


> I think that if we take a white dude and a black dude about the same psl the white dude will slay 2 times more than the black dude




Yeah we agree on that well depends if its white women the white man will slay more if its a black women the black man would slay more never the less in terms of smv whites mog but that is not what this thread is about its trying to gauge out what is biologically attractive and what is culturally attractive its not. Like asians saw white people the first time and though oh wow these men are gods


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Carl-o said:


> Even my self an average guy can date pretty hot black girls or asians. Way above my psl just because im white




I agree jbw is legit with status this is undenable and there is heirachy but this is linked with culture not biology thats what im saying


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I agree jbw is legit with status this is undenable and there is heirachy but this is *linked with culture not biology thats what im saying*


people here deny that which is so retarded


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> people here deny that which is so retarded




Exaclty lmao some 1 said i make threads about cucking white people or fantaize about it sounds pure projection on that faggots end


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 Women are attracted to more dimorphic faces with very masculine features or pretty boys with still masculine features this is true for all cultures BTW cross culturally these traits are always seen as attractive.
> 
> 1 prominent cheek bones.
> 
> ...


I’ve seen like 3 dudes in my life with the left face and they were straight moggers. One dude walked into the store looking like that and I was mirin hard af. Made sense Lmaoo


----------



## reptiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> I’ve seen like 3 dudes in my life with the left face and they were straight moggers. One dude walked into the store looking like that and I was mirin hard af. Made sense Lmaoo




It is indeed giga brutal


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Oct 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It is indeed giga brutal


They looked like someone ready to go to war


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 30, 2020)

Effortless said:


> South East Asians on average are more facially robust than East Asians, don't confuse East Asian lineage living in SEA for SEA features.
> 
> This is normally the true SEA phenotype with lack of East Asian admixture which is very common in rural SEA where there are less East Asian (mainly Chinese) settlers.
> 
> ...


seems like these guys are mostly ethnic thais and laotians who aren't the same as vietnamese, filipinos, (southern) chinese influenced people too (nearly half of the population in a few SEA countries like you said who are far smaller and more infantile looking than north east asians. Thais/laotians and especially native cambodians also have dravidian influences sometimes





Anthropologists used to place most east asian people in these four but there's a few more. The nordsinid (literally north chinese) looks more developed than the others
Pure thais also have much more mature proportions with longer limbs and a shorter torso unlike other asians. Even other south east asians have neotenous proportions compared to them


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Euro jaw's do have more angularity but they lack the robustness of SEA jaws added to that sea jaws are quite masculine the feminine infantile look is mainly found in east asian's.
> 
> But i see no case for case for more sharper features most sea changs are very good looking


Sea changs do be looking robust but they look flat a lot of times. Idk why but projection is huge key of attraction to me. I think it is like that to every part of world but i cant be so sure


----------



## Venomkore (Oct 31, 2020)

@Colvin76 thoughts


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> You still dont understand. Being white is a requirement everything else does not matter unless your white. White women will never date Asian men even if the white guys available are ugly af by white standards. Call it racist no one cares that is what white women will do. It has been proven many times that white women are seen as the most attractive by all races and that white women are also the least likely to date outside their own race. If they do it is almost exclusively blacks never Asians.
> Studies like this one
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that hard to date white woman lmao. And there are many white woman who have dated asians, although its harder for the average Asian. They will need to be taller/better looking. Its not black and white.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

loksr said:


> Most people of any race are subhuman
> The only race that I can say REALLY has it tough in my experience are Indians, I’ve known too many girls who just shit on indians out of nowhere it’s ridiculous. So that’s the one race I feel bad for.
> 
> but even still an indian chad is going to get girls, and it’s extreme fantasyland cope for anyone to think otherwise. (I would imagine anybody saying that is an Indian who really wants to see himself as a chad but he has to explain why he doesn’t get girls)


I don't feel sorry for Indians lmao. I always see them do well.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 31, 2020)

Effortless said:


> South East Asians on average are more facially robust than East Asians, don't confuse East Asian lineage living in SEA for SEA features.
> 
> This is normally the true SEA phenotype with lack of East Asian admixture which is very common in rural SEA where there are less East Asian (mainly Chinese) settlers.
> 
> ...



Whatever southeast asian pheno this is, it mogs philipinos, they have abo dna beleive it or not


----------



## Warlow (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Its not that hard to date white woman lmao. And there are many white woman who have dated asians, although its harder for the average Asian. They will need to be taller/better looking. Its not black and white.


you and i both know this for fact lol


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

Warlow said:


> you and i both know this for fact lol


Bro that curry slayer. In my school lmao. He's not the only one I know btw. I know a lot more.


----------



## Warlow (Oct 31, 2020)

great thread @reptiles may I just add that the victors do indeed dictate the outlook of our reality. Years of colonization have propelled JBW, but as some high-iq users have declared this is merely cultural and not an inherent biological fact. Incels on this site and others cope with JBW as a means of false superiority to assert themselves as above the rest. However this like many copes is futile, your features dictate your attraction never your race. Bones, Bones, Bones


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

Warlow said:


> great thread @reptiles may I just add that the victors do indeed dictate the outlook of our reality. Years of colonization have propelled JBW, but as some high-iq users have declared this is merely cultural and not an inherent biological fact. Incels on this site and others cope with JBW as a means of false superiority, to assert themselves as above the rest. However this like many copes is futile, your features dictate your attraction never your race. Bones, Bones, Bones


100%. There's a cultural aspect. There's been cases of even white people wanting to change race.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 31, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> White women are objectively the most attractive because ideal angelic phenotypes (Scandinavian) are all white. Look at phenotype descriptions. The ones for high class white ones have most of the features commonly associated with an attractive woman. It is not just the skin color. BTW in Europe orange complexion is seen as most attractive (like Thom Stridj for instance) a common misconception in Asian countries is that pale is ideal. When I say white women I actually think more of their phenotype than their skin color. I could tell women of different races apart very easily even if they all were the same color. Phenotype is everything and so much more than just color


Flat booty with no titties will never be ideal


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> YOU EVEN ADMIT YOU ALL WANT TO FUCK WHITE WOMEN BECAUSE THERE SO MUCH BETTER LOOKING JFL. I CAN GUARANTEE YOU THEY FEEL NO ATTRACTION TOWARD YOU AND THEIR OPINION OF YOU IS EXACTLY LIKE I SAID EARLIER. EVEN AS A GOOD LOOKING CURRY I WOULD GET 0 IOI, 0 TINDER MATCHES WITH HOT WHITE WOMEN WHERE I LIVE. 0000000000000000000000000000000000


Cope. I know so many ugly curries who slay in my day to day life. As much as you wish JBW is true, and no curries can slay, it is cope in the end of the day.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> you are not European that is the difference. There are plenty of sandniggers over here but none of then NOT A SINGLE ONE of them with a white woman. Same for Asians and Curries although there are less of them. Id say that Curries have it worst and are seens as the least attractive by white women in my experience. Yes they are incredibly racist towards them. Curries are seen as low class and losers of genetic dice roll over here. We think of them as subhumans working low paid jobs while western companies exploit them for our benefit.


Tbh. Then I feel like I live in alternative realities with you. Where I live curries do very well, with all races of girls.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your easier to debunk cause your using retarded arguments.
> 
> - Dark skin as in golden skin is ideal, which apparently barely anyone has.
> 
> ...


village curries have very good bones and orbitals tbh. Raised with proper diet and environment. Rajasthanis i've noticed in villages have the best psl bones


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 Women are attracted to more dimorphic faces with very masculine features or pretty boys with still masculine features this is true for all cultures BTW cross culturally these traits are always seen as attractive.
> 
> 1 prominent cheek bones.
> 
> ...


Low iq. White involves a certain type of hair, skin... yada yada


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 31, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Low iq. White involves a certain type of hair, skin... yada yada


Your hands are more likely to be attractive if you are white. Prove me wrong.

A big dick looks better if it's white pheno. Prove me wrong.

Even feet.

It's all over your body


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

fag112 said:


> holy mother of cope, seriously stop embarrasing yourself. JBW is a fucking fact, its one of the theories that actually has good proof. i understand that you need to cope somehow as an ethnic who only wants to fuck and live with white women. but please stick to the actual data and not your retarded fantasies where you ''cuck'' white men lmfao.
> 
> just accept that you will never see pink pussy in your life


Bro. You are the one who is coping. We don't live in the 19th century lmao. White woman will fuck whatever race as long as its chad, Asian, Curry, Arab, Black whatever. 

And just lol, why would I want to "cuck" white men. They cuck themselves enough on their own.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> They want to have a monopoly over all women and get mad when a white girl dates a non whitr I’ve seen it irl


Tbh. I've never seen this. I swear only on this forum white people are like this lmao. Most whites and ethnics don't really care that much.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> ???
> people of different races are barely the same animal, its not skin deep lmao
> View attachment 772066


Gigastacies me.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 31, 2020)

*Brutal blackpill to end this discussion - warning a lot of blackpills*

It has nothing to do with assimilation. You really think if you put a white Chad in India he would gradually develop a preference for ugly Indian girls? Black guys in my experience are more open about this at least. There are several who just state that black women’s faces are just unattractive in comparison with whites and only have superior bodies (lines up with my opinion as well) and this is biological. Another real good example even though it is kind of brutal. Put a hot white woman in a third world country by herself. She is guaranteed to get raped by Indians or even abos who have no access to the internet and have never seen white women. Theirinstincts compel them to do it because white women are aesthetic godesses. Now put a hot Indian girl into a white country and no white man will even bother to look at her twice.
As a white man even I can admit I find some Asian women rarely even black women attractive. Is does not happen often but even with not being exposed to them ever I still see their attractiveness when it is there. It is not the media and not exposure either, beauty is objective. Even for us white guys it is hard (in white surroundings anyways) because more recently phenotypes such as North Atlantids have come to be seen as significantly more attractive than other white phenotypes which means women will almost always date them if they are available. You might think this is caused by media propaganda with Hollywood actors being 90% Atlantids but the reason this is even the case is the North Atlantids superior aesthetics. They are just more pleasant to look at. In the last couple decades beauty has become much better defined and a lot less subjective. No longer the “eye of the beholder” bs, now people can agree on attractive features with even newborns preferring to look at these attractive faces if they are side by side with unattractive ones. This is similar to us (and even children because they are the most convincing example) finding certain animals cute/beautiful and others repulsive.
Now to some extent I agree with the colonization argument but not for the reasons you think. Attractiveness is a genetic advantage and for whites to stay on top their faces would have to become increasingly more attractive over time to ensure it stays that way and to cause submission/worship in other races


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Tbh. I've never seen this. I swear only on this forum white people are like this lmao. Most whites and ethnics don't really care that much.


but you made a thread about how jbw is true


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> but you made a thread about how jbw is true


that was a joke lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Oct 31, 2020)

There are good looking people of all races but It's delusional to think that people from someplace like India are just as Attractive as Norwegians on average.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

Taxman said:


> There are good looking people of all races but It's delusional to think that people from someplace like India are just as Attractive as Norwegians on average.


most Indians are more attractive than English people


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> most Indians are more attractive than English people


English are one of the worst looking whites but still look better than indians on average although the difference is not that big.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 31, 2020)

You’ve become a lot smarter in the past year. What have you been doing?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> You’ve become a lot smarter in the past year. What have you been doing?


Nigga got some special IQ serum lol.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

Taxman said:


> English are one of the worst looking whites but still look better than indians on average although the difference is not that big.


Indians in the UK slay hard


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Indians in the UK slay hard


White stil outlsay Indians most likely.


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Indians in the UK slay hard


Lol, why do I very rarely see it then?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Lol, why do I very rarely see it then?


They slay hard in his mind.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Lol, why do I very rarely see it then?


in london its very common


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> They slay hard in his mind.


either way me and Indians mog your manlet virgin ass


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> very common


Put more effort into trolling next time


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Put more effort into trolling next time


You’re probably not even from the Uk
Literally London is a paradise for ethnic men because of how diverse it is


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> either way me and Indians mog your manlet virgin ass


Yeah you do. Someone needs to fuck the subhumans I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yeah you do. Someone needs to fuck the subhumans I guess.


And you fuck nothing


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re probably not even from the Uk
> Literally London is a paradise for ethnic men because of how diverse it is


I live in Lancashire


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> And you fuck nothing


I would get killed if I fuck a fatty. Their gravitational pull would destroy me.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

Taxman said:


> I live in Lancashire


Ignore him. hes delusional


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

Taxman said:


> I live in Lancashire


That explains it. The only place for ethnics to slay is in Manchester or maybe Bolton. I’m from Leigh originally which is very white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> I would get killed if I fuck a fatty. Their gravitational pull would destroy me.


I mean you have a small Asian cock too which doesn’t help 
Over


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I mean you have a small Asian cock too which doesn’t help
> Over


Keep barking you whale.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Keep barking you whale.


I am losing weight but last time I checked you can’t change your small cock or subhuman pheno and face
Over for you I’m sorry


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I am losing weight but last time I checked you can’t change your small cock or subhuman pheno and face
> Over for you I’m sorry


Losing weight. Good job. You've officially ascended from whale to hippo.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Losing weight. Good job. You've officially ascended from whale to hippo.


Honey I’ve had sex whilst you’re a bitter hapa virgin 
Imagine being mogged and bullied by chad @copingvolcel


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Tbh. I've never seen this. I swear only on this forum white people are like this lmao. Most whites and ethnics don't really care that much.


*i give 0 fucks and have encouraged every ethnic here to go for white women i dont give a single fuck*


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 31, 2020)

They slay other ethnics but no one cares. Will never touch white women in their lives


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I mean you have a small Asian cock too which doesn’t help
> Over


don't be racist


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> They slay other ethnics but no one cares. Will never touch white women in their lives


Depends on how good looking they are


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> don't be racist


Facts aren’t racist and you said yourself Asians have smaller cocks generally 
I’m part asian with a 9 inches so it’s all good for me haha


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Honey I’ve had sex whilst you’re a bitter hapa virgin
> Imagine being mogged and bullied by chad @copingvolcel


I guess if u count bestiality.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> I guess if u count bestiality.


Hmm sounds like virgin cope 
Fortunately you’re a bitter hapa virgin so women don’t even consider you at all. Let alone another creature


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Facts aren’t racist and you said yourself Asians have smaller cocks generally
> I’m part asian with a 9 inches so it’s all good for me haha


*i know im jk lulz*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *i know im jk lulz*


Ignore the bitter Incels bro 
You’re chad


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 31, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Ignore the bitter Incels bro
> You’re chad


you're the chad here


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 31, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> you're the chad here


I guess


----------



## Effortless (Oct 31, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> seems like these guys are mostly ethnic thais and laotians who aren't the same as vietnamese, filipinos, (southern) chinese influenced people too (nearly half of the population in a few SEA countries like you said who are far smaller and more infantile looking than north east asians. Thais/laotians and especially native cambodians also have dravidian influences sometimes
> View attachment 772537
> 
> Anthropologists used to place most east asian people in these four but there's a few more. The nordsinid (literally north chinese) looks more developed than the others
> Pure thais also have much more mature proportions with longer limbs and a shorter torso unlike other asians. Even other south east asians have neotenous proportions compared to them



I agree, North East Asians are more robust on average but make up a very small percentage in East Asians, I'll go to say North East Asians shouldn't even be considered the same as East Asians.

Also I wonder what makes Thais like that? Because I'm Thai and I have the same pheno as I posted before.









These 3 legit looks like they could be my actual brothers

A few surgery and they can look like this giga Chang I think





🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> Whatever southeast asian pheno this is, it mogs philipinos, they have abo dna beleive it or not



Yeah I don't know exactly either now but it is very common in rural Thailand unlike in the cities which there are less native Thais.


----------



## TITUS (Oct 31, 2020)

What makes whites different is that they tower so high above all the other races that they look like ants from up here.
JFL at going to the moon while niggers live in huts in Africa, there is like a billion years in evolution from one thing to the other.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 31, 2020)

TITUS said:


> What makes whites different is that they tower so high above all the other races that they look like ants from up here.
> JFL at going to the moon while niggers live in huts in Africa, there is like a billion years in evolution from one thing to the other.


Cope ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 31, 2020)

Taxman said:


> English are one of the worst looking whites but still look better than indians on average although the difference is not that big.


no they aren't, they have well developed features like most northern europeans


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Oct 31, 2020)

Effortless said:


> I agree, North East Asians are more robust on average but make up a very small percentage in East Asians, I'll go to say North East Asians shouldn't even be considered the same as East Asians.
> 
> Also I wonder what makes Thais like that? Because I'm Thai and I have the same pheno as I posted before.
> 
> ...



I think it's because thais didn't self domesticate as much as other asians and kept an aggressive society, which stopped them from turning more neotenous like what happened across the rest of east asia
Cambodians also look different but they're genuinely part indian and still quite small while thais seem to be above 170cm on average
Malays seem much more reduced than real thais or laotians though so I'm not sure, and most indonesians are tiny too


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Oct 31, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> no they aren't, they have well developed features like most northern europeans


Men are good looking but women are definitely not.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Nov 1, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> Not sure how extreme the situation is in Sweden but Im sure there will be enough whites these Stacys could go for first which Im sure they will. If it is as you say then less attractive women might actually have to settle for Arabs but never the good looking ones. Arabs are simply a last resort type of man for them


Absolutely false in Sweden. In Sweden I think leftist propaganda is brainwashing foids (ded srs). They're being brainwashed from a young age to date arabs and other ethnic groups that are immigrants because it is seen as racist to exclude them from the dating market. Call me crazy but in cuck Sweden it's either average ethnic or white Chad. An average ethnic drug dealer has way more SMV than an average white guy. White chads obviously have higher SMV, but ethnics are not seen as a last resort it's more or less encouraged to date ethnics at one point or another in the years that foids whore around, just to try it out and to not be seen as racist. Meanwhile the average white guy is a last resort.


----------



## GetShrekt (May 28, 2022)

Imma miss u when I rope @Preston he is like a more evolved version of u


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (May 28, 2022)

Good thread.


----------

